# He ate my pumpkin pie!



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

My baking was all done this morning. The pies were cooling off. Foolishly I left them in a Belfour zone.
He jumped on the counter and now there is a huge lick gouge in the pie.

LOL.
I hope he doesn't get sick from it, poor guy.
I just had to laugh. I just have to make another now. :roll:


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sorry, this is funny! A lick gouge..... :lol: 

I'm sure he will be ok, but I'd just watch to make sure he didn't get constipated. I was told to give my cat pumpkin when he had diarrhea.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry, that's too funny, hope your baby doesn't get sick!  :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How funny! Hey just cut out that section fill with whipped cream and sprinkles and say it is decorations for the pie!

Pumpkin wont harm your kitty. I know they give dogs pumpkin for the runs and loose stools. Im sure she will be fine.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Kitty stamp ..... errr, bite.....of approval. Too bad the guests wouldn't appreciate such an effort.

I like M&T's idea! Whipped cream is always good.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Canned pumpkin is a common remedy for intestinal blockages in rabbits. It'll firm up the stools, but because of the high fiber content, he'll also have to.......*go*, a lot :wink: :lol: 

Stephanie likes pumpkin pie, too, we have to hide it from her :roll:


----------

